# Akorn Weekend (pic heavy)



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Friday night I did an over niter on a brisket. I separated the point and flat so it would fit in the smoker. I used my Montreal Seasoning/Espresso wet rub. The brisket came out at 4am and two butts went right back in. today I did a rack of baby backs and some ABT's. The ribs and one butts were done for my neighbor. Here are some pics.


----------



## leadhead (Sep 26, 2015)

I know where I wanna eat if I ever get to Georgia....looks GREAT


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Looks fantastic Pay!!


----------



## goinfishing (Sep 10, 2013)

It feels like I'm looking at food porn! Tasty looking food there. That Montreal steak/espresso rub sounds finger licking good


----------



## letmefish (May 23, 2015)

I can't tell what I like better, the view from your front porch or the pictures of the meat.

I live in the city, and all I see from my front steps are houses and cars parked in driveways. I miss the wide open views you can only find in country living. Yummy


----------



## Loki (Sep 26, 2010)

Can I buy the house next to yours?


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Damn that looks good.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks Y'all!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Man that looks good.


----------

